# Recommend 3 Coffee Compass beans for Espresso



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Greetings fellow consumers of coffee

As per the title, I'm going to order the 3x500 from CC - to make espresso on a Classic. to be drunk as espresso so no need to 'cut through milk' whatever that means options are;

Sweet Bourbon

Brighton Lanes ##

Mediterranean Mocha

Mediterranean Mocha Full Roast

Espresso Gusto Gold

Hill Valley ##

Red Roast

Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit

Cherry Cherry Espresso

Premium Mocha Milan

## seem to be good choices - but I'm open to suggestions - why else ask


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Definitely try cherry cherry. I was personally a bit underwhelmed by Brighton Lanes (I usually just drink espresso, it probably sits fine in milk being a cafe blend). Hill and valley is good if you like things on the darker side.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

If you would like to try single origin i would defo recommend peru inambari tunki mayo beans


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

My current favourite order of three are:

Sweet Bourbon

Premium Mocha Milan

Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit or Hill Valley (both dark roasts if you like a stronger cup....)

I like to add a SO as well - Rancheros Mahogony Roast or Mexico Finca Aurora are 2 I really like.

But a lot depends on our taste. I tend to prefer the darker side....


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Hill Valley

sweet bourbon

red roast

just my opinion


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

The brazil ipanema, I haven't actually received it yet but that's what I bought


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Just ordered Jill Valley so will let you know, ayyyyy!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Would that be Hill & Valley named after a well respected roasters from a few years back.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

ronsil said:


> Would that be Hill & Valley named after a well respected roasters from a few years back.


Sounds better than Jill and valley ha ha. I've found this coffee nice, sits well in milk plus I also like it as espresso straight, thought it might be to heavy. I must be more a dark side guy


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

First results. Hill & Valley. 18:36 in 28 secs. yuck!!!

Then read customer reviews.

18:28 in 25 secs. wow


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

GrahamS said:


> First results. Hill & Valley. 18:36 in 28 secs. yuck!!!
> 
> Then read customer reviews.
> 
> 18:28 in 25 secs. wow


From yuck to wow just by changing yield by 0.5 ratio?! Wow I must try this more.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> From yuck to wow just by changing yield by 0.5 ratio?! Wow I must try this more.


that change in output is quite a bit ...it may be 0.5 but thats relative to the ratio, so it a 22 ish % reduction in ratio from 1:2 to 1.55 ( .45/2 )

This can reduce extraction but quite a bit and change the taste profile .....

Put it another way you have reduced the output from 36 g to 28 g again 22% .. 0.5 in your phrasing seems small but it isnt ...


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

yes, it's quite a big change, and of course a lot shorter than most people would go for. It's honestly gone from 'I'm glad I got 5 other bags to try, this one's for the bin' to 'I think I'll have another cup of H&V'


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

GrahamS said:


> yes, it's quite a big change, and of course a lot shorter than most people would go for. It's honestly gone from 'I'm glad I got 5 other bags to try, this one's for the bin' to 'I think I'll have another cup of H&V'


How are you drinking the shots - putting them in milk?


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

no, as espresso:coffee:


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Drinking them as espresso? Like your style


----------

